# Positive Daily Mail Article!!!!



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely story about a couple who were finally successful at IVF after seeking immune treatment.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1298286/Joyful-IVF-couple-celebrate-birth-baby-100-000-rounds-IVF.html

Can you believe the Daily Mail printed something something positive about IVF!?!

Congratulations to the happy family. xx


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

PS:  Avoid the irritating and ignorant comments underneath about how they should've just adopted.  Those imbecilic sort of remarks never fail to simply astound me, unfortunately they're all probably written by people who've been lucky enough never to need fertility tx, or who have tried to negotiate the adoption process.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

really good to see a positive article about reproducitve immunology but disgusted with some of the comments so had to add a few comments of my own!  Congratulations to Sarah and Darren !

Bx


----------

